

Chunkhost offering a free VPS instance during beta - dotBen
http://chunkhost.com/

======
dotBen
Just to point out, I'm not involved or connected with the company (actually,
I'm a happy Linoder). But these guys seem like a dev-friendly bunch of folks
trying to start a new business so wanted to support them.

------
NonEUCitizen
free betas should not ask for credit card info...

